# Need 1 sat. Over night to falcon



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

Leave port o Conner sat.am be back sun. Afternoon.
Cost prolly around 200 bucks. Call or text 254 482 0088


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Anybody here know Charlie?
I was talking to him via txt about meeting around Baker and Falcon. We had to go a different direction because of weather.

I heard from him right before they left POC but never heard from him when they got back yesterday.
Hopefully they made it in safe.


----------

